# Weak Behind the Neck Press - which muscles?



## nbilling (Oct 14, 2003)

Could someone please explain 'exactly' which muscles are being targeted when performing Behind the Neck Presses using a medium to wide grip?

The problem I'm uncovering is that even though I can perform every other shoulder exercise to an adequate weight, I'm thinking of adding Behind-the-Neck presses only to discover that I am SO weak. What's the deal here ; obviously my shoulders aren't as strong as I had thought. I'm also concerned that this exercise is placing enormous pressure on my shoulder joints ; is there anything I should be wary of and can I train 'gung-ho' after a few warm-up sets? 

Which shoulder routines would you recommend for a well-rounded shape?

Many thanks in advance for any good advice.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2003)

NEVER do behind the neck presses!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2003)

for starters, I wouldn't do them!
They (behind the neck presses) put too much pressure on your rotator cuffs. That could be what you are feeling when you are pressing that way!
If using a bar, go to the front. Or use a machine or cables or dumb bells.

My routine goes something as follows:
1) a militray press for overall growth. (bar bell, dumb bell, cable, etc)
2) side raises
3) rear raises (very important. alot of people don't do them..but should)
4) upright rows or shrugs or both..if feel the need.


----------



## nbilling (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks guys.

I was also wondering about the various handgrips used when performing dumb bell presses, i.e., palms facing forwards or palms facing in. Should I be performing a few sets on each ?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2003)

If you are new to lifting, I would keep it basic and learn the proper forms.
Palms out. 
Squeeze the top, bring the DB to your ear level or so. repeat


----------



## Monolith (Oct 14, 2003)

Burner, could you explain "rear raises" please?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2003)

hmm..
I sit on the edge of a bench, feet together.
Lean over to your chest is on you lap.
Arms should be between your legs and the edge of bench.
With your elbows bent, raise your arms up, like an opposite bear hug. (make sense?)
Squeeze at teh top, exhale, slowly bring the weights down, repeat.
Or, you can do reverse pec dec. (same movement, but on a machine)
Bent over cable raises:
grab opposing handles of cable machine, bend over between 45 - 90 degrees.  Same motion as others, pull cables across chest as you raise arms.
** when ever doinf a raise, pretend the DB's or cable handles are 'water pitchers', and think about pouring water out. (in other words, keep your pinkies higher than your index fingers)
Does that help?


----------



## Monolith (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hmm..
> I sit on the edge of a bench, feet together.
> Lean over to your chest is on you lap.
> ...



Yeah, i know what youre talkin about now.  Thanks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2003)

Seated behind the neck presses strongly stress the trapezius muscles of the upper back, along with the deltoids.  I agree with the others that militarys are preferable for going heavy.  Sometimes I still do standing behind the necks, but only as a finishing movement using light to moderate weight, after doing heavy BB militarys.


----------



## Pierzin (Oct 14, 2003)

*Never do behind the neck?*

I told my trainer I had weak shoulders, and he actually recommended doing behind the neck presses. 
    I am surprized to see some of you do not recommend them, as I have done either the "front" method or "rear" method on and off, for years. My shoulders are still weak, so I would be interested as well, what the reasons are. 
    I was told to use a medium grip, keep the bar as close to the rear of your head as possible, until your upper arms are at a 90 degree angle, and press up.


----------



## vanity (Oct 14, 2003)

Pressing behind the neck , be it with a Lat bar or barbell are a great invitation to a very short body building career.
There are many other (safer) moves.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

it just puts undo stress on your rotator cuff.
like vanity said...dink that up..you'll be in mucho pain and not lifting..delts, chest, tris...much anything...

The grip is right. I pretty much go medium to shoulder width for my exercises.


----------

